# Reseeding hay field



## cuttman (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a field that needs to be reseeded, I live in SE Indiana, Field has clover and timothy and some weeds in it now, do I need to spray weed killer or I was thinking of just running over it with a disk lightly to open up the surface and then seed it with clover and follow up with the timothy then hit it with a cultipacker. I don't have a drill or planter and I"m a small operation, no big equipment. Weeds aren't real bad. Just clover and timothy are fading out. I just cut and bailed it 2 weeks ago , so it's not very tall height wise, so it wouldn't be hard to disk. Thanks in advance for the input. Gregg


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Why going back to the clover? Alfalfa is much easier to dry than clover and has a higher nutritional value.


----------



## Montana Red (Jul 24, 2011)

If you can I would spray it with 2 quarts of roundup of per acre and start over with an alfalfa grass mix. I am not a fan of clover.


----------



## Waldershrek (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm in almost the same situation for a 20 acre field in Central NY. Field has always been primarily Timothy with a little natural clover but the weeds are starting to come through real bad.


----------



## Montana Red (Jul 24, 2011)

Waldershrek said:


> I'm in almost the same situation for a 20 acre field in Central NY. Field has always been primarily Timothy with a little natural clover but the weeds are starting to come through real bad.


What type of weeds, if they are annual broadleaf, use 24d it is broad leaf selective. if its really bad plow it under and start over, or if you have a no till planter just spray it out and start over. Note the 24d will probably kill the clover along with weeds.


----------



## Waldershrek (Sep 13, 2010)

Montana Red said:


> What type of weeds, if they are annual broadleaf, use 24d it is broad leaf selective. if its really bad plow it under and start over, or if you have a no till planter just spray it out and start over. Note the 24d will probably kill the clover along with weeds.


Yeah that's mostly what it is. A local farmer said to apply lime to it to help with the PH and it will choke out the weeds. What are your thoughts on this? I don't have any equipment right now, it's all being done by a local farmer.


----------



## Montana Red (Jul 24, 2011)

I dont think adding lime will really do much to your weeds. It will probably make everything grow better including your weeds.I personally have never added lime though. We have alkaline based soil here, so were usually adding sulfur


----------



## Waldershrek (Sep 13, 2010)

I guess I always thought of lime as a PH factor, not a weed killer.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We have certain weeds around here that take off if the PH gets low, but adding lime and bringing up the PH doesn't really get rid of the low ph weeds, just slows em down as conditions aren't near as favorable for them anymore.


----------

